# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Neoline G-Tech X27: универсальный свидетель

## Labs

_
__Р__асширенный функцио__нал делает устройство незаменимым помощником на дороге_ 

*Минск, 15 марта 2018 г. – Компания Neoline, разработчик и производитель широкого спектра инновационной автомобильной электроники, объявляет о выходе на рынок смарт-зеркала Neoline G-Tech X27.* Новая модель 4-в-1 сочетает в себе функции Full HD-видеорегистратора, панорамного зеркала заднего вида, дополнительной задней HD-камеры и GPS-информатора – все в едином стильном корпусе! 

Neoline G-Tech X27 позаботится о том, чтобы видео дорожной обстановки было максимально полным и четким. На данный момент это единственное решение среди устройств такого типа, оптимально сочетающее в себе запись высококачественного видео с обеих камер (в разрешении Full HD фронтальной камерой, в HD-разрешении дополнительной камерой) и реализацию функции SpeedCam. Благодаря тому, что и основная, и задняя камеры устройства оснащены широкоугольными объективами, 150⁰ и 120⁰ соответственно, водитель может быть уверен, что любое происшествие будет надежно зафиксировано. 
G-Tech X27 не занимает места на лобовом стекле, устройство маскируется за штатным зеркалом заднего вида. Такой форм-фактор позволяет не привлекать лишнего внимания и забыть о постоянной установке и снятии до и после поездки. Видеорегистратор оснащен раздвижными зажимами, с их помощью устройство легко установить практически на любое штатное зеркало. Дисплей диагональю 4.3 дюйма дает возможность владельцу без труда выставить настройки и просмотреть отснятый материал. Все записи хранятся на карте microSD, предусмотрено использование карт памяти объемом от 8 до 32 Гб. Дополнительная камера надежно фиксирует происходящее позади и выполняет функцию парковочной камеры на автомобилях, не оборудованных штатно такой системой. Для удобства водителя изображение с нее автоматически выводится на дисплей при включении задней передачи. 
Новинка от Neoline – универсальный помощник в дороге. Наличие GPS-модуля с встроенной базой данных координат милицейских радаров позволит водителю своевременно получать оповещения о милицейских камерах и не отвлекаться от дороги. Улучшенный алгоритм работы функции SpeedCam, заложенный в устройство, обеспечивает значительное преимущество перед конкурентами. Например, он позволяет корректно обрабатывать участок контроля средней скорости, в том числе съезд с него, а также и другие GPS точки, находящиеся на этом участке, оповещать о превышении скорости и многое другое. При этом устройство хранит базу данных милицейских систем контроля скорости из 45 стран мира, которая регулярно обновляется.
G-Tech X27 будет полезен и во время стоянки. Благодаря наличию фирменного парковочного режима Neoline, устройство автоматически активирует запись при ударе. Владелец устройства может быть уверен – в его отсутствие видеорегистратор зафиксирует любое происшествие и сохранит отснятый материал от перезаписи. 
Среди других особенностей модели стоит отметить поддержку штампа даты, времени, гос. номера и скорости в кадре. Благодаря наличию этих данных запись с видеорегистратора может послужить доказательством при возникновении спорных ситуаций в суде. А встроенная система оповещения об остановленной записи сообщит об отсутствии карты памяти или ее повреждении громким звуковым сигналом. Таким образом водитель застрахован от ситуации, когда при автоматическом отключении экрана он не получает своевременного уведомления о том, что устройство, к примеру, перестало видеть карту и запись видео не производится, а при разборе ДТП фактически он не защищен.

*Новинка уже поступила в продажу по рекомендованной розничной цене 299.99 белорусских рублей.*

----------

